# Clarks Hill Camping



## Hawk Pride (Mar 3, 2011)

Which campground at Clarks Hill is your favorite and why?

Looking for a place to take the family,do a little fishing,and boating and would appreciate info from everyone who has camped there...


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Mar 3, 2011)

Petersburg Campground located on highway 221 about half way between Pollards's Corner (Hwy 104 Washington Road) and Clark's Hill Dam.  We have camped there several times and enjoyed it a lot.  We liked the area of Campsite 38 and 39.  The bathrooms and bathhouse was located very close by.  They do have a fishing dock that is also close by.  Everything always seemed to be clean and the personnel there were really nice.  I should tell you that we camped there up until my wife died in 2006.  After that, I sold my camper as it wasn't as much fun anymore.  I know that a lot of people also like the Mistletoe State Park located off of Highway 150 a few miles west of Pollard's Corner.  It has great fishing in that area.  Elijah Clark State Park located in Lincoln County on Highway 378 east of the city of Lincolnton is also a well liked camping destination as well.  Hopefully, other members here, especially the ones located in the Augusta, Martinez,  and Evans area will also provide some information for you.


----------



## Mangler (Mar 3, 2011)

X2 for Petersburg. Been to most of them around the lake and I really like how the camping areas are spread out at Petersburg. You don't feel like you are on top of your neighbors.


----------



## JustUs4All (Mar 4, 2011)

Petersburg is our all time favorite campground in Georgia.  There are 3 or 4 sites that will make you feel like you are there all by yourself.  Eagle Eye has hit a couple.  Try 32 and 33 as well for privacy.


----------



## skiff23 (Mar 7, 2011)

I live with in  a mile of Clarks Hill lake and enjoy Hesters Ferry and Elijah Clark. Hesters Ferry is with in 3 miles of home and i like it the best.  Sites are not really crowded and you are on good water for the most part. Good fishing too !


----------



## Arrow3 (Mar 7, 2011)

I like Hesters ferry and Holiday Park.....Holiday is very primative...


----------



## chunt115 (Mar 9, 2011)

I like Winfield.  The sites are spaced out, so your not on top of each other.  It's off the river a little.  So when the storms come down the river the wind isn't to bad.  Not like Raysville.  Ridge Rd and Petersburg get a lot of wind too. Because they are right on the main channel and want to fish, it's hard to get to a spot that's out of the wind.  Besides your right there at Lloyd's Creek, Rouseau, Germany creek, Grays creek...   The fishing is always better no matter what time of year.


----------

